# Fire stopping around pex



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Starting a 6 unit apartment building and the building inspector wants fire stopping around my penetrations between floors. I never had to do this before, insulation company's used to do this for insulation reasons but they have stopped. Im wondering what to use, would like some advice. Thanks


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

express said:


> Starting a 6 unit apartment building and the building inspector wants fire stopping around my penetrations between floors. I never had to do this before, insulation company's used to do this for insulation reasons but they have stopped. Im wondering what to use, would like some advice. Thanks


Did you ask the building inspector why he wants you to firestop around a flammable material?


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I think he is referring to the use of fire caulk (intumescent caulk). Basically once the pex melts or burns the caulk will swell up and close off the hole preventing toxic fumes and fire to spread.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> I think he is referring to the use of fire caulk (intumescent caulk). Basically once the pex melts or burns the caulk will swell up and close off the hole preventing toxic fumes and fire to spread.


This is what was mentioned by the GC, he thinks it comes in a tube and is red in color. Where would I buy this and will it affect the pex?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

express said:


> This is what was mentioned by the GC, he thinks it comes in a tube and is red in color. Where would I buy this and will it affect the pex?


Hilti has a full line of firestopping caulk and accessories, but I have never seen this product expand enough to fill a void left if the piping itself is gone, nor do I see the point, if the material burns the fire will be carried to the next floor despite the firestopping effort.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://selfsealfirestops.com/product/Type-SSR

Google Type Ssr firestop rings. This product states it is approved for pex. It will expand and crush the pipe, sealing the penetration.

I believe this is exactly the type of thing you are looking for.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Thing of beauty*

I posted the news of Osama Bin Laden dying, thanking the troops for their service,


I instantly lose 3 subscribers off my youtube channel.



I see this as a good thing because it shows I had some not so good people in my network. I remember a couple 'questionable' people joining a long time ago. 

Glad to see it happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

express said:


> This is what was mentioned by the GC, he thinks it comes in a tube and is red in color. Where would I buy this and will it affect the pex?


There is a lot more to it than just throwing a tube in a caulk gun and filling in voids.Did the G.C. provide you with firestop submittals when you bid this job?Is it in your contract?If not then you need to put it back in the G.C.'s lap.Ultimately the responsibility lies with the architect.Firestop methods have to have an engineers stamp or they are worthless.You also have to be certified by the firestop manufacturer to install thier system.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

first--- i would contact the manufacturer to see what the reccomend, simply due to the warranty of the product
second--- i would simply ask the inspector what he requires, some are cool enough to explain in detail,


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I would think once the pex melts it will help stop the fire.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I would think once the pex melts it will help stop the fire.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Just call a meeting with the GC, the eng, the arch, and the insp... and tell them all that just using pex piping is a better firestop method than any of those other new fangled caulks etc. anyday, and see who bursts out laughing first.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I would think once the pex melts it will help stop the fire.


Awesome....


----------



## Domochicago (May 5, 2011)

Well from what I see from being above the ceiling a lot in hospitals is that they use the hilti firestop the red caulk looking stuff. They use it around all penetrations and holes that go through fire rated walls only they do not use it on regular partition walls. They use it around air ducts, conduit, copper water pipe, and even in cracks. From what I know it is to minimize fire and smoke leakage from one area to the next so fire does not spread or and suffocate the fire. Now what you can probably use but does not make sense is a metal flange around the pex or where the pex penetrates use a metal collar and then the hilt fire stop around the openings in the floor / ceiling. Also check what the code is for your local area. Hope this helps. Keep in mind i'm just a duct cleaner.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Fire stopping is not meant to stop the spread of fire for the most part, but rather to help prevent the spread of smoke and embers.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Will pex will actually burn when it's full of water? I kind of doubt it. Ever tried to burn a paper cup full of water? You can put a mapp torch on it and you won't be able to burn it anywhere below the water line.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Marlin said:


> Will pex will actually burn when it's full of water? I kind of doubt it. Ever tried to burn a paper cup full of water? You can put a mapp torch on it and you won't be able to burn it anywhere below the water line.


Had an apprentice trying to solder stub outs to hold rite brackets. I forgot the water was on, next thing I know sounds like a shotgun went off. The pex blew up and he looked like ghost, I ran to turn off the water :laughing:


----------

